# time machine via apple tv



## chnoub (24 Octobre 2008)

bonjour
une tuite question
si j achete un apple tv, que j y lmets un hub USB pour ajouter 2DD externe, un pour les films, et un pour time machine... ca va fonctionner en automatique de facon completement normale (comm un time capsule )via le reseau ou time machine ne servira que pour des savegardes manuelles???


----------



## ipascm (24 Octobre 2008)

pas très clair la question...


----------



## chnoub (24 Octobre 2008)

bah d apres ce que j ai compris time machine permet de faire soit une sauvegarde du systeme soit une synchroniation incrementielle automatique periodique, et avec les bidouilles sur l apple TV j ai lu que la sauvegarde fonctionnait; mais j ai aps compris si time machine fonctionnait completement via ce systeme de disque branché en usb sur une apple tv ou pas


----------



## chnoub (5 Novembre 2008)

toujours pas trouvé...


----------



## ipascm (13 Novembre 2008)

normal c'est pas possible sur un apple TV non modifié, pour un apple tv hack je ne sais pas je me refuse à faire cette manip.


----------

